# Sock-sweaters for the tinies!



## Wahmom

I hope this works since I've never tried to include youtube!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4adFCRoUQM


----------



## JRZL

ive did list for all my pups 
heres jet in his when he was about 9 weeks


----------



## rache

That has got to be the sweetest film i have seen! I need to go and raid my hubbys sock draw! lol

thanks for sharing that xxx


----------



## elaina

that was cute


----------



## TLI

Okay, I just had to give that a try. I make sock sweaters, but I had never tried the hat. I just made this in 3 minutes. :lol:


----------



## Wahmom

T-mom,look at that face...you forgot the BLING!!


----------



## TLI

She looks mighty disgusted, doesn't she! :lol: I can sew some jewels on it. :lol: Or maybe a necklace to go with it? :lol:


----------



## Wahmom

Now you're talkin'-:hello1: glam it up!!!


----------



## *Princess*

so cute T!! x


----------



## Wahmom

We need a sock fashion show for all the new babies coming home!


----------



## Bella Luna

Haha, this is what I had to do for Bella and I still do it They are so nice because they fit perfect to their body! I have also used old sweater sleeves.
Here is one of her in a sock sweater








And here is one with a sweater sleeve!


----------



## Deme

Don't hink Jake would be inpressed, that sock looked awefully tight to get on.


----------



## Cambrea

These are so cute. I went crazy and made like 5 of them for Honey and Pepper.


----------



## Wahmom

Bella Luna said:


> Haha, this is what I had to do for Bella and I still do it They are so nice because they fit perfect to their body! I have also used old sweater sleeves.


CUUUTE!!!!:love5:



Cambrea said:


> These are so cute. I went crazy and made like 5 of them for Honey and Pepper.


 And the pics are where????


----------



## Poptart

Haha I made one before I even saw this post...


----------



## Cambrea

Here is Pepper in hers. Honey wasn't having any of it lol.

Bad phone pic:









Caught her!


----------



## Wahmom

VERRRRRRY nice, I like how simple it is-even the lil hats! We got some serious cutie-pie overload going on!


----------



## PennysMom

this was such an awesome idea... Since NOTHING fits Penny I went to target and found some cute kid socks sz 4-6 for only a buck! The sz 4-6 fits her perfect as she is 1.2lbs (19oz) @ 13wks. Easter socks too!! woo hoo here's little stinker:


----------



## Wahmom

LOL-we've got to have some of the cutest babies around...and best dressed too!


----------



## tulula's mum

i am going to have to have a go, they are great


----------



## Riley

Thank you so much for posting this! what a great Idea! Im going to have to go try it!


----------



## sandymaynard

*Sock*

I thought the video was great! They looked so cute! Once i get my chi I will raid mt partners draw for his socks!:hello1:


----------



## Riley

:hello1: I totally raided my hunnies socks  I made Riley a cute little sweater  The hat doesnt fit him that well, his ears are fairly wide set because of his papillion half LOL!


----------



## TLI

For the younger pups (under 2 lbs.), a child's sock works better. I use children socks for Jade. She is an adult, but uber teeny. Target has all kinds of patterned baby/kid socks in their one dollar bins. I used a child's sock for Lexie's as well, but an adult sock would have given her more room.


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI

I did this when I first got my puppy with a cute pink sock  she didnt really like it but it was the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Devzy

How sweet


----------

